# teeth good but bad breath



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My dogs teeth are both good and I spray them daily but their saliva seems to smell - or something lol - I use Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul food - do you think I should change? or another suggestion for the breath cause when they lick their fur then that smells. I jsut gave them a bath last nite and I could smell that "smell" this am but its not the coat - puzzled. also after a few days they get that "dirty feet" smell - help! lol


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trevvor has good teeth too, but his breath still smells sometimes. Usually it's right after he wakes up from a nap or in the morning...so I'm guessing that it's something similar to our "morning breath". Usually, it smells like his food, just a little bit, eh, ranker.  He eats a fish-based food, so I expect some odor.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

A suggestion that gets great reviews is Leba III spray. Do a google search to price compare. Not only does it help with breath, it also works on tartar, etc. I have been using it for almost 3 weeks now and it is impressive. We didn't have the breath problem -- only tartar -- but the stuff is good.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My pup has good teeth. I was using lamb and brown rice food until a couple weeks ago. Her breath smelled. I switched to chicken and her breath no longer smells, although I think I should have put up with the lamb smell a little longer. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I really have no idea but it may be worth mentioning to the vet next time you are in. Since it is both dogs it probably does not indicate a health issue but perhaps they might provide insight into the cause.


----------

